# Newark Open



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.cubewhiz.com/newarkopen2008.html

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewarkOpen2008


any one going to this competition????? I know I'm going! 

YAY! Another one in New Jersey!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2008)

It is very likely that I will be there


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 21, 2008)

Me too!  First competition in NJ I can go to!


----------



## Kyle Barry (Aug 21, 2008)

Should be there.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2008)

if i can get a ride from philly then i will for sure be there. why no clock though? thats an event i usually associate with bob...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> if i can get a ride from philly then i will for sure be there. why no clock though? thats an event i usually associate with bob...



Because few people actually like clock?

You don't associate the magics with Bob?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> if i can get a ride from philly then i will for sure be there. why no clock though? thats an event i usually associate with bob...



Bob isn't even really good at clock. He was just the only one to do it for so long. Also, there's only like 5 people on the East Coast that do clock, so it's pretty pointless to hold it.



I'm not sure if I'm going to this. It'll be sort of a last minute thing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a 70% chance of going
3 hour drive...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 21, 2008)

No 5x5x5? Sighhhh.


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope. I've moved to Virginia but I'll be traveling a lot for work. I'll try to finagle a way to get there, considering its so close to what used to be home.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 21, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > if i can get a ride from philly then i will for sure be there. why no clock though? thats an event i usually associate with bob...
> ...



I started to clock too....Just not offically.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

vault, how old are you?

I might be able to give you a ride, but my dad would say no if you were like 25 or something...lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> vault, how old are you?
> 
> I might be able to give you a ride, but my dad would say no if you were like 25 or something...lol



I'd ride the train if i had no choice. But a a drive from princeton isn't bad at all


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 22, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> vault, how old are you?
> 
> I might be able to give you a ride, but my dad would say no if you were like 25 or something...lol



only 18, and i am assuming you will be 16 by the time of the comp? so it shouldn't be that big of a deal.





MistArts said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



well there's only 11 clockers from the US in the WCA database, so i think 5(6 including me) is a pretty good chunk of the population. if you didnt have clock because only 5 people would do it, then nationals would be the only comp that had clock.

also i think as long as you(dan) don't come, i have a very good chance of winning it. and if you do come, it would be a cool showdown.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 22, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> crap i just double posted... meant to copy and paste this into an edit...


Just delete the post by YOURSELF. Do you not know how to do that? Edit your post, press the "Delete" button, select the "Delete Message" button and click the "Delete this Message" button.

Does anyone know how to do that besides me? I see a lot of people saying, "Moderator, can you delete my post?"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > crap i just double posted... meant to copy and paste this into an edit...
> ...



YES I do KNow. I figured it out last night.


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

I might be able to go, not sure yet.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > vault, how old are you?
> ...



ok...I'll talk to my dad about it...


----------



## ROOT (Aug 23, 2008)

Since its in NJ, i might be able to make the trip. But its also very unlikely due to my moms health at teh moment. Even though im kinda bummed with the absence of megaminx and 5x5, hopefully i will make the trip


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

ROOT said:


> Since its in NJ, i might be able to make the trip. But its also very unlikely due to my moms health at teh moment. Even though im kinda bummed with the absence of megaminx and 5x5, hopefully i will make the trip


hopefully you can come

I hope your mom gets better


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > crap i just double posted... meant to copy and paste this into an edit...
> ...



yeah i forgot about that. as you can probably tell my brain was not quite functioning at that time


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm hoping I can make this one, since I won't be making it to the VA open.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 4, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to this. It'll be sort of a last minute thing.



If dan doesn't go then we'll have a chance!!!!! 

I'm sure I'll find a way there. I hope to god I'll do better at this one cuz I SUCKED at the Captain's Cove. My average was like 8 seconds higher than it was normally. Now I'm averaging 24! Let's go sub-20!!!


----------



## ROOT (Sep 4, 2008)

ok im definately going now. I live under an hour away . The only thing im bummed about is no 5x5 and no megaminx (i got my avg down to 1:27 on minx)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

yay! more people! I don't care much about 5x5 and megaminx (not fast minx and my 5x5 is dead) i'm only competing and 2-4 and magic.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll be there . I wish there would be 5x5 but oh well  

I'm going to do every event except MM. I might get/make one before the comp. I hope i do :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone have *1* magic string they can give me at this competition? I broke my last one.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> anyone have *1* magic string they can give me at this competition? I broke my last one.



I'll bring my fishing line. We'll have your magic fixed in a jiffy!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > anyone have *1* magic string they can give me at this competition? I broke my last one.
> ...



THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 8, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > anyone have *1* magic string they can give me at this competition? I broke my last one.
> ...



Fishing line? how will you do that?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone happen to have an extra type D core they can sell/give me?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 9, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Anyone happen to have an extra type D core they can sell/give me?


I have one that I don't use. I guess I could sell it to you, since I'm going to the Newark Open.

But I really want an old Type A core! Well I'll just buy one off cube4you.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 9, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



You take a piece of string. You make 2 knots 17.5 inches apart. You make a square knot and make sure the 2 knots keep the square knot from undoing itself. But, when you actually place the string, you have to make sure it won't catch on other strings, because it is a pain in the ass to fix.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

39 more days!

I'm registered and all my puzzles have been fixed except my magic which will be done tomorrow!

I'm doing 2-4 speed and magic.

Anyone else?

EDIT - sorry to revive this but i wanted to get this competition more popular to more cubers.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 1, 2008)

i might go to this comp it would be my first


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 1, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> 39 more days!
> 
> I'm registered and all my puzzles have been fixed except my magic which will be done tomorrow!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna do 2-5, Magic, Maybe BLD, OH, and probably Sq-1(if I ever bother to learn how to solve it)


I'm thinking about bring "Hello, my name is _____" nametags, where people could either put their actual names, online aliases, or both...
any1 think this is a good idea?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

i think bob burton will have that there. email him.

edit - @ stachu i don't think there's 5x5

YEAH! I know i'm not going to be alone...


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 1, 2008)

a high chance ill be there


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> a high chance ill be there



go it'll be more fun  with more people


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2008)

i might be going if i get a ride *cough**stachu**cough**cough*

hmmm i still need to email bob and ask him about adding clock as a small side event.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> i might be going if i get a ride *cough**stachu**cough**cough*
> 
> hmmm i still need to email bob and ask him about adding clock as a small side event.



RIDE THE TRAIN TO NEW JERSEY!!!!!

if stachu can't pick you up, I'm almost sure I can pick you up from a nearby train station.

or ride the train to newark


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't worry; there's a high chance I'll be able to give you a ride (80%ish)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> RIDE THE TRAIN TO NEW JERSEY!!!!!
> 
> if stachu can't pick you up, I'm almost sure I can pick you up from a nearby train station.
> 
> or ride the train to newark



yeah i was keeping the train as a last resort, its a lot easier if i ride with someone all the way.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Don't worry; there's a high chance I'll be able to give you a ride (80%ish)



cool, thanks again.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 9, 2008)

34 more days people!

anyone willing to sell a timer to me?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 9, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> 34 more days people!
> 
> anyone willing to sell a timer to me?



actually, Oct 8th- Nov 8th= 31 days.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 9, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> 34 more days people!
> 
> anyone willing to sell a timer to me?



Math fail.


----------



## panda (Oct 9, 2008)

hello all. just saying i'm definitely going, and really looking forward to it. the only other comp i've been to was princeton last march or whenever it was. so yea, i'll be damned if i don't get sub20 on 3x3, and sub 1:30 on 4x4. i can't wait arrrrr!


----------



## Aub227 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'll say there is a 50% chance I'll be there. Only about 20 miles from where I'll be that Friday night. If I do go, I'll be extremely ticked if I don't get at least one sub 20 on 3x3 (yeah i suck) and a sub 2:00 3x3 blindfold (I'd be ecstatic if I pop a sub 1:30) ! -- Auburn


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 9, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > 34 more days people!
> ...



I've mentioned to people I'm a failure at math. I don't care.


----------



## jcuber (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I could go, but I'll be on vacation then...

Maybe next year? Hopefully summertime?


----------



## hippofluff (Oct 12, 2008)

I can go it will be my first competition ... i going to get owned tho :/i'll be happy if i can get a sub 25 average on 3x3x3 although i do have a good chance of doing well in rubik's magic i am good at that =)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 14, 2008)

CMON PEOPLE JUST A FEW MORE DAYS!!!

I don't want to embarrass myself by saying a messed up number of days left. 

I'm still wondering if you have a used timer that I can buy from you. I don't care if its the glow-in-the-dark one or whatever. SO AS LONG AS ITS NOT GENERATION 1 TIMER  And it doesn't need to have batteries.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Oct 15, 2008)

Not going to the Newark Open. The Westchester Fall is closer.


The Generation 2 timers still use batteries. They're just the cell ones. Mine needs a new one. It's all messed up.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 15, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Not going to the Newark Open. The Westchester Fall is closer.
> 
> 
> The Generation 2 timers still use batteries. They're just the cell ones. Mine needs a new one. It's all messed up.



I meant if i buy from you, you can keep the batteries. I have plenty at home. My chances of going to westchester is down to 45%...I hate my school.


----------



## colbyoleksy (Oct 16, 2008)

Im definintely going. I'm really looking foward to meeting Bob Burton and Sam Boyles.
If i go, ill definitely bring a friend. Im hoping to bring at least 3 friends. Not all of them would be competing though. My frind taught me how to cube and now like 10 people in our school speedsolve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^^^^^GOOOOOOD more people. Please post this comp in every freaking forum you go to.

[sucking up to the mods] This is the only forum I go to since its nice and neat [/sucking up to the mods]


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 19, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> ^^^^^^^GOOOOOOD more people. Please post this comp in every freaking forum you go to.
> 
> [sucking up to the mods] This is the only forum I go to since its nice and neat [/sucking up to the mods]


Hehehehe this is so funny. The person Colby is talking about that got everyone into cubing is ME!  Okay whatever but I got a few people into cubing and if I can teach them how to cube by November 8 (they have their own cubes) they can probably all go to the competition with me and Colby.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry guys, there is now a 10% chance of me going...which means I will be giving no rides

sorry again


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> sorry guys, there is now a 10% chance of me going...which means I will be giving no rides
> 
> sorry again



sad. will you at least be going to drexel then?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2008)

no.
and no. I never was going to Drexel..always was a maybe
I will still be going to VA

This day has been crap...and not cubing-wise....just crap in general
I feel like I'm trapped in the bottom of a well...That sounded depressing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2008)

WAFFLES IS BACK!!!! but only in this one post. my computer died and I had to give it a proper funeral. i still got no computer for say another year? SUCKS SO MUCH!!!

sorry for the bump just wanted to remind people.

SOOOOOOO only 2 days. and I know I got my math this time!!! (i think). See you guys there


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't go ):


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 7, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> WAFFLES IS BACK!!!! but only in this one post. my computer died and I had to give it a proper funeral. i still got no computer for say another year? SUCKS SO MUCH!!!
> 
> sorry for the bump just wanted to remind people.
> 
> SOOOOOOO only 2 days. and I know I got my math this time!!! (i think). See you guys there



Actually 1 day 8 hours 49 minutes.

I can't practice atm. My finger started hurting this morning . Hopefully it will be better by tomorrow so I can practice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2008)

news: I can go


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 8, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> news: I can go



I just sent you a PM of a semi-urgent variety.


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 8, 2008)

i cant go this was to short


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone have any results?


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 9, 2008)

I went to the Newark Open 2008! I had a great time. I brought three of my friends with me too. 

First, I got there at like 8:50 in the morning, and I saw a crowd of cubers waiting in front of the Newark Public Library. I was really excited, and sort of amazed at how many people who were already there.

About five minutes later we got in and then everybody started to set up. We were in a long room with lots of chairs and and row of tables at front. The set up took like 15-20 minutes, so it was a little boring. They needed some timers so I let them borrow my timer.

Finally, we started to begin. I registered, along with my friends, and then a few minutes later I was called up for the first round of 3x3 speed. Tyson Mao judged all of my solves, and I did pretty well. I think I got a 19 second average but I'm not sure because they didn't announce it.

The first round took a long time - more than an hour. I think it might have even taken two hours. I felt bad for my friends because it was their first competition so they had to wait for more than an hour until they were called up. The first one averages about a minute, second around 1:20, and the third around 1:40. I did some judging and it was nice to see my friends officially solve their cube. I was really bored during the first round so I also ate my lunch during that time.

After a long time of waiting 3x3 OH was next. I just signed up for the fun of it, as I don't really do OH. They announced that you needed to get under 35 seconds within your first two solves or you couldn't continue. Well, I don't really do OH so I average like 2-3 minutes. Actually I didn't even solve the cube both times, kept on messing up on the U perms on the both solves, and just gave up and had DNFs.

Then, we had the 2x2 round. The first solve for me was 5 seconds, which is pretty good. The first layer was really easy, anti-sune, and PLL skip. The other solves I just got my average times - around 10 seconds. 

Then I had the second round of 3x3 speed. My friends didn't make it in the second round so I was all alone.  I didn't do so well, and my average was like 20 seconds or so. Didn't make it into the 3rd round . Also, Rowe Hessler got a 8.9x solve for 3x3. Unfortunately I didn't get to see it but the audience reaction was huge. My friend claims he was judging Rowe Hessler on that solve though....

Then, some people were doing 4x4 BLD and I was judging Tim Reynolds. Unfortunately, everybody got DNFs....  

I signed up for 3x3 BLD a few days ago, guessing I would learn to memorize the cube by now, but I didn't, so I didn't do 3x3 BLD. I "unregistered" and got my $2 back . The fastest time was 1:01.xx by Alex Yu.

Then came 4x4. Like 3x3 OH, I was doing it for fun, and they had the same qualification 2 solves thingy, because the library was closing soon. I averaged like 2:45 or something, and since you had to get a single of 1:15 or lower, I was going to be done after 2 solves. I got like 2:53 and 2:35 or something like that. The second solve was actually my 4x4 PB 

Then came the 3x3 Final Round and the awards ceromony. There wasn't anything too special except in the awards ceronomy, most of the winners got called up multiple times. The "prizes" were medals and certificates.

During the competition, I met a lot of people. Some people I know that I met from this forum are Stachuk1992, Patrick Jameson, waffle=ijm, Jason Baum, Tyson Mao, and some other people I didn't get the names of. I also got an autograph from Tyson Mao. 

Jason Baum can do U perms in less than a second, and he showed me how he did his clockwise U perm when the solved edge is in the back. I'm not fast at it yet, but I can see it's very fast potential. Rowe Hessler showed me him doing a T perm in less than a second! He has a REALLY fast cube and does the fingertricks most people use so he can do it very fast.

Also during the competition I made an awesome trade. This kid wanted my Easthsheen 5x5, because he "just liked it." He already had an V5 and another Easthsheen 5x5 so it was kind of weird that he wanted mine. After many times of me declining his offers, we finally decided on one. It was a very good deal for me but not really so much for him.

He offered:
Used White V-Cube 5
Used Old Rubik's Brand 4x4
Barely Used Famwealth 3x3 Cube

In turn I gave him:
Barely Used Black Eastsheen 5x5
Barely Used Painted Version Type E DIY

It was kind of shocking how he offered this offer. He says the V-Cube 5 is too big for his hands (his hands are tiny) and he really wanted my Eastsheen 5x5. The offer was good so I said ok and I'm happy! 

My friend bought a White Type A 3rd Model (not tabs) for $10 for a good. It's amazing at corning cutting, pretty smooth, and turns pretty fast. I think it's a very good cube, and I would like to buy one for myself later. The cube already had skidproof stickers on them, but I don't really like them too much - it feels weird.

Lastly, that day was the first time I tried V-Cubes. To my surprise, they were a little bit heavy, but they're turn pretty well. This competition was awesome and I can't wait until Westchester!


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, nice post - can i have that v5


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2008)

who won 3x3? jason? what was the time?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 9, 2008)

Kian said:


> who won 3x3? jason? what was the time?



Not sure what the avg was, but it was Rowe how also got an 8.92 (I think) single


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 9, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > who won 3x3? jason? what was the time?
> ...


Yeah Rowe won. Jason got 3rd place in the finals with a 14.xx second average. He was pretty unhappy.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 9, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > who won 3x3? jason? what was the time?
> ...


8.91* . This guy I met there, Phil, got the whole solve on his phone. Yeah, I had a really great time at Newark. Didn't do so well in 3x3, though.


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2008)

oh well. we'll have to wait for an american wr avg. a bit longer... jason will get it soon, i'm sure.

glad to hear it went well, though. work wouldn't let me come to this one. it's the first jersey competition i've missed in a long while. i'm thinking about drexel but more realistically i'll certainly be at westchester.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 9, 2008)

The results are up!:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=NewarkOpen2008

I did very well and I'm happy! 

Rowe Hessler won the Newark Open 2008 with an average of 13.34 seconds. 

Patrick Jameson finished second (14.25) and Jason Baum finished third (14.59).

North American records: Rowe Hessler 3x3 8.91 (single), Patrick Jameson magic 0.96 (single), Siraj Ali pyraminx 4.59 (single).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2008)

Shouldn't the times for the first two solves for those who didn't qualify in the combined finals be included in the results? It looks like they accidentally got left out.


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2008)

wow. i was not expecting 60 attendees. that's fantastic!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Shouldn't the times for the first two solves for those who didn't qualify in the combined finals be included in the results? It looks like they accidentally got left out.



I don't think they finished entering the results.

Does anyone by any chance have the 3 scrambles for the BLD event?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 9, 2008)

Results are up;

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ults=All+Results&competitionId=NewarkOpen2008

Rowe Hessler won 3x3 with a 13.34 average. Patrick Jameson(me ) came in 2nd with a 14.25 average. Jason Baum came in 3rd with an average of 14.59.

Rowe Hessler got the 3x3 single NAR with 8.91 seconds
Siraj Ali got pyraminx single NAR with 4.49 seconds
Patrick Jameson(me ) got magic single NAR with .96 seconds


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 9, 2008)

Kian said:


> who won 3x3? jason? what was the time?


LOL no. I was awful in this comp (for 3x3 at least).

I just got back from the long drive home. I had a lot of fun at this competition! This was probably my worst competition ever for 3x3x3 though. I just didn't have it today. I did really well in the events that I could care less about (3x3 BLD, 4x4), and awful in the ones I actually care for (3x3, 3x3 OH). Funny how that works. The scrambles were pretty awful though (not using that as excuse by any means, just saying). Congrats Rowe on the win and on the 8.91 single!

I seriously need to do something to change my practice habits. I can do all the 11.xx averages of 100 in the world and it's just a waste of time cause I can't go fast in comp. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Kian (Nov 9, 2008)

well then jason, i guess you just have to start averaging 7.xx at home so that your "bad" times are acceptable in competition. get on that.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 10, 2008)

Rowe's 8.91:





He started with orange, LL was FRUR'U'RUR'U'F' - U'


----------



## sam (Nov 10, 2008)

Ugh, this was probably the worst competition i've ever had. no sub 19 averages and not making the finals really made me think about practising some more...maybe i should just quit...


----------



## supercube (Nov 13, 2008)

it was my first comp and I placed above 6 people in the first round 3x3. it feels good. no not really. I need to just practice for a year before I try this again. I would have placed in the top 50 for sure if I wasn't so nervous. first time ever using a stack mat.


----------

